# problems with cans sealing



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

I have been canning for about 30 years and this year I am having a problem with jars coming unsealed about 2 or 3 weeks after they are canned. I haven't changed the way I can or used new recipes. anyone else having this problem? I have already lost nearly half of my pickles and several cans of beans also. I'm following the ball blue book exactly just like I always have. I checked to make sure there weren't any chips in the jars and the lids don't look defective in any way. anyone got any ideas about what the problem could be? thanks for any help


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Sure sorry to hear that! Are the lids made by a different company? Mine are Ball, otherwise, Tattlers, and I am not having any problems with them sealing/staying sealed.


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

most of the ones I used were ball, a few were the walmart generic kind.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I have heard of issues with the generic brands.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Insufficient headspace?
Cold pack?
Depressurizing the canner too soon?


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

My first thought if the seal initially and then seal breaks 2 weeks later is bacteria. Is the recipe you are using a canning recipe or is it a recipe you came up with on your own?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

wannabechef said:


> My first thought if the seal initially and then seal breaks 2 weeks later is bacteria. Is the recipe you are using a canning recipe or is it a recipe you came up with on your own?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2


I'm using the recipes and directions from the ball blue book


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

I had a problem like that once with a batch of the silver Kerr widemouth lids - Came unsealed a few weeks after canning. Just seemed to be that one batch of lids, I havn't had any problems with them since.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Are you wiping your rims well before you put the lids on?
Sometimes a little smidgen gets on there and it may seal initially, and then let go later due to things growing on whatever may have been there.


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

hercsmama said:


> Are you wiping your rims well before you put the lids on?
> Sometimes a little smidgen gets on there and it may seal initially, and then let go later due to things growing on whatever may have been there.


yep, doing everything just like I'm supposed too. maybe I just got some bad lids. would lids go bad if they had been in stock at the store for a while before I bought them? these all came from the same store and were all bought this spring


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

kentuckyhippie...same problem here in Mississippi. Put up jars of sweet pickle relish a few weeks ago and 6 have popped. Have no idea why, but I heard them when they did. May not ever happen again and who knows why...Janet


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

kudzuvine said:


> kentuckyhippie...same problem here in Mississippi. Put up jars of sweet pickle relish a few weeks ago and 6 have popped. Have no idea why, but I heard them when they did. May not ever happen again and who knows why...Janet


What type of lids did you use and were they purchased this year? My new Ball lids had zero failures, but will be watching them, checking them...


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

I had trouble with some of the generic Walmart lids,i wont use those again.


----------



## wifiwildflower (Mar 16, 2013)

I've had the same problem....very discouraging! Makes we wonder if they are cutting back on the rubber lids.


----------



## sriston (Mar 30, 2013)

This year we bought a box of the WalMart brand jars from WalMart and also a box of Golden Harvest jars from the dollar store. I had 100% seal failure on both of those boxes. The lids of the WalMart jars buckled- I've never seen that happen before. The lids of the dollar store jars just didn't seal. I have canned hundreds of jars of food this year, and these have been my only failures but the rest of my lids are either Ball or Kerr. I did call the company telephone number on the box of the Golden Harvest jars and they sent me a coupon for a free box of Ball lids. Never again will I buy off brands; the jars are fine (best I can tell) but the lids must be second quality.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

I ran out of lids yesterday and asked my hubby to buy me more. he said that walmart was out of ball lids and he came home with generic. I was a bit skeptical, especially since i was HWB canning tomatoes, but every jar is sealed....12 in all.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

I have been having more not seal at all. I'm averaging one unsealed per cooker. I bought some jars at Walmart & used the lids they came with. They did seal but made a loud noise, not a ping, as they sealed. I also had about half a load buckle & I think they were Ball lids. I generally have used the Golden Harvest lids from Fred's & had no trouble. 

I'm wondering if the quality has dropped for some reason. I'm being extra careful to clean the jars but doesn't seem to help.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

talking to a friend about this and realized she had the same problem using Garden Harvest lids purchased at Dollar General. I'm marking those boxes "Emergency Only".


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

My golden harvest always seal just fine.the generic lids from Walmart had several buckle.The Ball rings rust faster than Golden harvest.


----------

